# Allow restrictions on Web Video Launchpad



## northbanker (Feb 27, 2012)

Just in case this suggestion wasn't seen in the Premier XL board...

As a parent with relatively young kids I don't want Web Video Launchpad. It took me less than 1 minute to find content that is completely inappropriate for them & offensive.

At the very least Tivo should allow it to be deselected from My Shows list, like you can do with YouTube under Video Provider list. Better than that I would like to be able to completely disable these type of services.

I agree with the previous poster who said they don't want to use their Tivo as a web streaming box, at least not in this wide open way without any parental control.

I opened an online case w/ Tivo support http://support.tivo.com/app/ask to request the ability to restrict Web Video Launchpad.

p.s. Last year when I checked out Tivo's Parental Control & KidZone, I found them half-baked and not really usable in practice. So the best balance I found was the video providers list which at least takes them off the main screen.


----------



## tivosupport_gen (Feb 4, 2013)

northbanker, Thank you for your suggestion. TiVo has recently added the option to turn the Web Video Launchpad off. 

You can do this by following this path:
On the HD UI menu goto TiVo Central-> TiVo central->Settings & Messages->Settings->Channels->My Video Providers. Uncheck Web Video Launchpad

Thank you,
Gen


----------



## northbanker (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks Tivo for listening and being responsive. I have just removed Web Video Launcher from my video providers list. Makes me feel better!

But there was a 2nd part to my request... to give some way of disabling these streaming video providers completely.

Or if that's too hard to do, at least password protect the video providers list screen so that they can't be easily turned back on by kids.

Do we have any chance at either of these security features being added?

Thanks again.


----------

